# puppy bathing at night?



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonder if its okay to bathe a 8wks old puppy at night, like now? do you bathe your dog at night?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogs shouldn't be bathed too often. Buddy gets bathed if he is at the groomers or he rolls in something nasty, for example once he rolled in dog poo that the rain had had because another owner didn't pick it up.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

danielled said:


> Dogs shouldn't be bathed too often. Buddy gets bathed if he is at the groomers or he rolls in something nasty, for example once he rolled in dog poo that the rain had had because another owner didn't pick it up.


well it'll be first bath.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

icarepet said:


> well it'll be first bath.


I wouldn't bath a puppy at 8 weeks old tbh.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

yes its fine as long as you make sure they are dried properly and not left somewhere cold.

There should be no need to bath a puppy that young unless they will have a long coat when older and need to get used to it. If its because they smell/are dirty there maybe something wrong there.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

if you want to get the dog used to bathing then you can do it with just water and lots of treats however at 8 weeks old I don't think you should be needing to bath your dog, over bathing dogs with shampoo can strip the coat of natural oils, a good brush instead is better than lots of baths my dog is only bathed when she rolls in something smelly, but is brushed most days.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Whenever I have got a pup, I always give them a bath as they always have a nasty smell. Personally I would wait to bath him in the day but it really doesn't matter though if your just giving him a bath for no reason then I personally wouldn't bother. 

With the exception of my rough collie who goes to the groomers every 12 weeks I don't bathe my dogs routinely (no need), sometimes if they roll in something which is very very rare then I tend to just wash the area as opposed to a full bath, depends.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have only ever bathed a pup when it was dirty cos it wet its bed maybe and was smelly and wet.

I never bath my older dogs.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

danielled said:


> I wouldn't bath a puppy at 8 weeks old tbh.


why is that?

_*Whenever I have got a pup, I always give them a bath as they always have a nasty smell. Personally I would wait to bath him in the day but it really doesn't matter though if your just giving him a bath for no reason then I personally wouldn't bother.*_

well the wiping her is sort of helping but doesn't really remove the smell from the breeder that's why I want to give her a bath.

How can you measure the temp of the water? how can you tell if its at the right temp?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just bath with luke warm water, similar to what you'd bath a small child with.

I bathed my pup on the first day as he was covered in nail varnish from the breeder and wanted to get some of it off. 

It's also good to get them used to baths and water but I wouldn't do it every night - just when they're dirty.

Also the smell of the breeder may be a comfort to your dog - so I'd leave it until they're settled.

Edit: Not Troy, Merlin - if anyone was confused!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

icarepet said:


> why is that?
> 
> _*Whenever I have got a pup, I always give them a bath as they always have a nasty smell. Personally I would wait to bath him in the day but it really doesn't matter though if your just giving him a bath for no reason then I personally wouldn't bother.*_
> 
> ...


I'd worry about a pup that young would get cold, even when dried properly. I'm a worrier like that though.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You can get spray on shampoos that don't involve giving your dog a bath. I sometimes use it if really needed in-between taking them to the groomers.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My puppies have always smelled FABULOUS and it has never occurred to me to bathe a puppy of this age!

Must be awful to have a dirty smelly puppy from a breeder, fortunately that has never happened to me, all my puppies have been extremely fragrant. 

I think an 8 week old puppy has enough things to contend with without a bath and I always carefully introduce baths by getting the dog used to the container, putting water in to paddle then increasing it etc long before it gets soap and is actually washed.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Just bath with luke warm water, similar to what you'd bath a small child with.
> 
> I bathed my pup on the first day as he was covered in _*nail varnish*_ from the breeder and wanted to get some of it off.
> 
> ...


Was wondering if ever wanted a baby girl and didn't have the luck to have one so they varnish their dogs nails instead.

She seems settling quite okay now tbh she's been sleeping quietly and alone at night, she scratch not a lot and bite her tail, legs just like scratching when you have an itch.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

danielled said:


> I'd worry about a pup that young would get cold, even when dried properly. I'm a worrier like that though.


Ehe I get your point as I am too, that's why I have asked a gazillion questions on this forum.



> My puppies have always smelled FABULOUS and it has never occurred to me to bathe a puppy of this age!
> 
> Must be awful to have a dirty smelly puppy from a breeder, fortunately that has never happened to me, all my puppies have been extremely fragrant.
> 
> I think an 8 week old puppy has enough things to contend with without a bath and *I always carefully introduce baths by getting the dog used to the container, putting water in to paddle then increasing it etc long before it gets soap and is actually washed.*


Yeah planning similar approach but thought of asking first whether its okay to give a pup a bath at night, I wouldn't leave her soaking or cold after the bath will wrap her in a towel until she feels better.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I would have been mortified if any pup I bred had ever arrived in it's new home smelling unpleasant.

That suggests to me that the environment/bedding that pup was on whilst with the Breeder wasn't clean. No excuse for that.

I wouldn't bath a puppy. I only ever bath Rosie if she's rolled in something horrid. She's had two baths in six years and her coat is really healthy. She hardly moults at all.

I don't see the need to bathe dogs as routine and certainly not such a young pup.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Well, I would have been mortified if any pup I bred had ever arrived in it's new home smelling unpleasant.
> 
> That suggests to me that the environment/bedding that pup was on whilst with the Breeder wasn't clean. No excuse for that.
> 
> ...


what? really?


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

We kind of bathed Betty a bit when she was young (but we got her at 11wks not 8) as she pooed in her crate a couple of times and it got all over her! But we only washed the poopy bits and towelled her thoroughly afterwards. 

She smelt lovely as a pup (except after a poomagedden session), she's only ever smelt "doggy" since puberty - a bit like kids don't really get proper BO until adolescence. As said, unless the "breeder" smell is something pungent like cigarette smoke or fish, I'm not sure why you want it gone - it could be comforting to her in the early days. 

When you say "at night" does that mean you intend to bath her every night? That's really unnecessary and could strip the natural oils out of her skin and fur.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldn't bath my dog at this time of night, and certainly not an 8 week old pup.

I bath mine in the morning so he has all day to dry sufficiently, rather than going to bed still slightly damp and getting cold when he's sleeping and inactive. During the day you will see/feel if they're cold but you won't notice while you're asleep.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

icarepet said:


> Ehe I get your point as I am too, that's why I have asked a gazillion questions on this forum.
> 
> Yeah planning similar approach but thought of asking first whether its okay to give a pup a bath at night, I wouldn't leave her soaking or cold after the bath *will wrap her in a towel until she feels better.*


if you do that she will be freezing when you take her out as she wont dry in a towel. You need to run over her with the hairdryer tbh and its too much to introduce all at once. I also agree the scent she still has of her mother and siblings may be a comfort to her and its best to just let her settle in and think about a bath in a couple days

Test the water on your wrist. most dogs wont like being but into water and will get stressed and try to jump out.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Wilmer said:


> We kind of bathed Betty a bit when she was young (but we got her at 11wks not 8) as she pooed in her crate a couple of times and it got all over her! But we only washed the poopy bits and towelled her thoroughly afterwards.
> 
> She smelt lovely as a pup (except after a poomagedden session), she's only ever smelt "doggy" since puberty - a bit like kids don't really get proper BO until adolescence. As said, unless the "breeder" smell is something pungent like cigarette smoke or fish, I'm not sure why you want it gone - it could be comforting to her in the early days.
> 
> When you say "at night" does that mean you* intend to bath her every night*? That's really unnecessary and could strip the natural oils out of her skin and fur.


Oh no just thought I'd ask because I'm at work in day time and I don't want my younger brother do it.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahh OK. I don't think the time of day matters, as long as she is warm and dry before bedtime. I find a microfibre towel gets Betty 95% dry really quickly, so with a light coated pup that could be enough. 

If you use a dryer, make sure the air isn't too hot and hold it well away, personally I use a dog blaster where the air isn't heated, but comes out warmer than ambient having passed through the motor.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

A lot of people don't wash their dogs a lot - however Troy generally ends up getting bathed once a week because he loves to roll in fox sh** and he doesn't self clean - if you have a JRT I assume she will roll a lot so I would begin getting her used to baths - but possibly not tonight. Do you work every single day?

ETA: Self clean as in moult or it come off his fur easily... I'm not being sarcastic


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

icarepet said:


> what? really?


Yes. Really.

Dogs produce oils in their skin which keep the coat healthy. Bathing removes those oils.

Why would you want to bath a dog regularly? If there's a need, good enough, but I truly believe bathing a dog too much is not good.

You only have to see how much hair a dog loses after a bath.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

icarepet said:


> why is that?
> 
> _*Whenever I have got a pup, I always give them a bath as they always have a nasty smell. Personally I would wait to bath him in the day but it really doesn't matter though if your just giving him a bath for no reason then I personally wouldn't bother.*_
> 
> ...


You would do it like you would test for a baby, etc.

Personally I just put them in the bath, and with the shower head on warm run it over them while massaging the fur etc, shampoo in, rinse.. No fuss, you are possibly over thinking this!

I only have collies though, I imagine the process may be differ met for more hairier breeds...

As for the comments about a smelly pup, personally I don't think it says anything about the breeder, it's just the smell they come with I just don't like. All puppies I have ever met, smell like it. In fact I dont think my dogs now as adults really smell of anything!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stuaz said:


> You would do it like you would test for a baby, etc.
> 
> Personally I just put them in the bath, and with the shower head on warm run it over them while massaging the fur etc, shampoo in, rinse.. No fuss, you are possibly over thinking this!
> 
> ...


An eight week puppy, coming from a breeder, really shouldn't smell of anything.

If they've been on always clean bedding, in a scrupulously clean environment, they shouldn't smell at all.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My younger dog is almost 3 and has been bathed once. When he rolled in something awful. 

My older dog has been bathed more as he's a terrible roller.

Even so, that's the only time I would bath a dog. Unless there was a medical reason for it.

Dogs don't need baths.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweety said:


> An eight week puppy, coming from a breeder, really shouldn't smell of anything.
> 
> If they've been on always clean bedding, in a scrupulously clean environment, they shouldn't smell at all.


Perhaps it's just my nose being sensitive then! It's not a dirty smell just a "smell"


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would not bath an 8 week old puppy what is it the pup actually smells of ?
Most pups have a puppy smell from the mother and the siblings You say she is itching all the time have you checked to see she does not have any flea's


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

shirleystarr said:


> I would not bath an 8 week old puppy what is it the pup actually smells of ?
> Most pups have a puppy smell from the mother and the siblings *You say she is itching all the time have you checked to see she does not have any flea's*


Yeah I checked every time and she doesn't have any so I guess maybe she just feel itchy. Probs not all the time, its like when you feel something itchy then you itch it if you get my point :/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

icarepet said:


> Yeah I checked every time and she doesn't have any so I guess maybe she just feel itchy. Probs not all the time, its like when you feel something itchy then you itch it if you get my point :/


She shouldn't be itching.

Have you checked the bottom of her back, close to her tail?

How much is she scratching?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

stuaz said:


> You would do it like you would test for a baby, etc.
> 
> Personally I just put them in the bath, and with the shower head on warm run it over them while massaging the fur etc, shampoo in, rinse.. No fuss, you are possibly over thinking this!
> 
> ...


I shower mine as well. And I am another that does not like the smell of puppies. I do not like the smell of babies either!

Poodles are best bathed regularly. They do not moult and do not have oil in their coats so they get quite grubby feeling. Mine are bathed about once a month on average. They clip better after a bath too. I would imagine all the non moulting clipped breeds need regular baths.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweety said:


> She shouldn't be itching.
> 
> Have you checked the bottom of her back, close to her tail?
> 
> _*How much is she scratching?*_


Not much just a little like I said its something like if you feel itchy you itch it instinctively (so its kinda that). Yeah I checked her bottom and its clean, I wipe it with tissue after she pooped just to make sure its clean aha.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

can you smell the 'smell' from her ears? get close and have a sniff. ear infections can make the dog smell unusual and with a quick vet visit easy to fix, would make her itch them quite a bit too.

I agree non moulting breeds [although poodles do moult the hair just gets caught in the fur] and breeds that need to be clipped more often would need more regular baths, and more at a young age to get them used to it. I wouldn't imagine a JRT would need so many tho, but again its up to you.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not in favour of bathing dogs, but I did have to wash Kite as a small puppy - 7 weeks. She came from a farm, lived in a straw=bedded outbuilding so was quite stinky to start with; the diarrhoea in the crate on the way home, which she sat and paddled in before I could find a safe place to stop the car and clean up, only made things worse. She hasn't had a full bath since, and is now 5. Ziggy has only been bathed after that time she rolled in a decomposing porpoise, though necks have been washed on both after they've rolled in fox or badger poo.

Puppies do have a smell about them, a lot of it is the breath (metabolic products of digesting milk or some such), they grow out of it. Some people like it, but I think it smells like goats. There's no point trying to wash it off, it doesn't make any difference.

And it's too late at night now; pup should be in bed.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> can you smell the 'smell' from her ears? get close and have a sniff. ear infections can make the dog smell unusual and with a quick vet visit easy to fix, would make her itch them quite a bit too.
> 
> I agree non moulting breeds [although poodles do moult the hair just gets caught in the fur] and breeds that need to be clipped more often would need more regular baths, and more at a young age to get them used to it. I wouldn't imagine a JRT would need so many tho, but again its up to you.


not from the ear really just the smell of her in general from her litter and mum I think. Her ears are clean, I also always check that when I'm wiping her.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo has only had about 3 showers / hosepipings in his life and he is around 4.5 years old and Rudi several hosepipings after rolling in dead and disgusting things that haven't washed off in streams etc. Mine only get showered when they are a different colour to that which they are supposed to be TBH .


----------

